# Hermaphrodite?



## barngirl (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, my brother is wondering if my "doe kid" is a hermaphrodite...her dam had one last year, so I'm worried that she did it again...is it genetic? FYI, I don't have a good understanding on the genetics and how to get a hermie.

Can you tell from the picture if it looks like a Hermaphrodite? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

Your photobucket is private and the image didn't post...


----------



## barngirl (Aug 16, 2009)

I just fixed it, so you should be able to see it now! Thanks


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

does not look like it. how old is she?


----------



## barngirl (Aug 16, 2009)

She's just 2 days old...I know that's young, but I could tell with the one last year!

Thanks for your input - I welcome anyone elses too! Does it look like your doelings?


----------

